# electrolyte replacement during exercise



## MIRABEL (Jan 24, 2017)

I attend two aerobic classes - one is body conditioning and the sweat pours off me.  Both classes last for 55 mins.  About 45 mins into the class I feel slightly faint (even if working on the floor).  I do drink water throughout the class.  However I think I need to replace the electrolytes.  Any suggestions as to what is suitable for diabetics without being too expensive?  I was considering trying Diorlyte rehydration sachets.  Should I take two bottles on with water and the other with rehydration solution?  Any suggestions please?


----------



## grovesy (Jan 24, 2017)

Welcome.
Are you on medication and are you sure the faint feeling is not due to a fall in blood sugar.


----------



## MIRABEL (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi I'm a type 2 diabetic controlled with diet only.  However I take steroids for an auto immune disease which is a type of lupus.  There could be a fall in blood sugar so I may have to take extra carbs before as well as after exercise.  I already take a snack of an oatcake with nuts and barley cup to drink after the class.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 24, 2017)

Have you tested your BG? Probably wise before you make any decisions based on that theory.


----------



## MIRABEL (Jan 24, 2017)

I will test the blood glucose before and after exercise tomorrow.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 24, 2017)

Hydration it very important ! For us all !   I did the c2c in the summer a few years ago & could believe how much I drank. Gallons. Good luck & keep going Mirabel


----------



## grovesy (Jan 24, 2017)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> Have you tested your BG? Probably wise before you make any decisions based on that theory.


I agree!


----------



## Ditto (Jan 24, 2017)

I'd test before exercise and then as soon as you feel faint just to see what's going on. I always feel I have to know. Good going on the exercise.


----------



## MIRABEL (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks for your support.  I tested BG yesterday but it was inconclusive. Fasting BG 5.1, pre exercise 5.1 and post exercise 6.1.  Pre exercise test was probably about 90 mins after breakfast. 
I'll try again next week. Need to keep going with exercise even if it is hard work.  I am 61 so not exactly a youngster but still feel young at heart.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Jan 26, 2017)

Sounds like your BG is OK, and your liver is able to keep up with enough glucose for you to exercise. It might be worth trying something like Bovril - it could be low salt. The other thing that might be related is your blood pressure, I found mine went right down on the low-carb diet and the meds I was taking for it lowered it to the point where I felt faint. However, it's unlikely after 45 mins of an aerobics class your BP would be low. 
https://www.dietdoctor.com/eat-less-salt


----------



## AndBreathe (Jan 26, 2017)

MIRABEL said:


> Thanks for your support.  I tested BG yesterday but it was inconclusive. Fasting BG 5.1, pre exercise 5.1 and post exercise 6.1.  Pre exercise test was probably about 90 mins after breakfast.
> I'll try again next week. Need to keep going with exercise even if it is hard work.  I am 61 so not exactly a youngster but still feel young at heart.



We spend quite a bit of time in the heat, and when there we are pretty active, so we are well-versed in fending off dehydration.  Curiously enough, MrB (healthy non-diabetic) had something to you about a year ago, and underwent a battery of tests, just to make sure there was nothing of concern.

In the end, the Doc concluded it was probably just mild dehydration, which he rather railed against, as we're both mindful of drinking what we felt was enough to keep things stable.  The advice was to almost pre-hydrate.  In other words, don't wait to be hot and bothered, or thirsty, but to take on board some fluid before the exertion.  That doesn't mean drinking until one is totally full up, but even a relatively modest amount (250ml, say) can make a difference.  It worked for him, and I adopted it too, as it seemed to make sense.

Worth a go?


----------

